# Bear Compass Kodiak II 1954? NEED INFO



## uphunter (Oct 14, 2005)

pretty rare, I have three, one never shot, 1954 vintage, ,dont shoot or string it though, when they drilled the hole for the compass it weaked it somewhat, go to the Bowsite and lookup "collecting Bear Kodiak bows" it will tell you all about them


----------

